# Wiki 922 User Guide - contributors needed



## garygaryj (Dec 28, 2007)

The Wikibooks experiment for a user-made 922 User Guide is coming along, and is improving.

Your help is needed to make it even better, and to fill-out what is yet missing. 
Dish may not provide the most extensive guide available, but users who know the 922 can contribute to make something valuable for all 922 users, esp. the new ones, or those who are considering the 922.

Please consider stopping by the Wikibooks 922 User Guide and contributing a paragraph or two.
The Wiki edit style is somewhat HTML-like, but somewhat unique - however, you can quickly get the hang of it by looking at previously-written code.

The URL is: http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/VIP_922/Dish_Network

Thanks.


----------

